# St Lukes, Abbotsbury, Dec 2009



## el gringo (Jan 6, 2010)

I've only recently started visiting derelict sites but I was amazed by this place as its pretty much untouched (no graffiti etc). There was some evidence of people having some kind of services as there was a candle and tealight holder on the altar. Don't know much about it other than there has been a church here sine the 13th century when some Cistercian Monks lived there.

I didn't take many pics as I'm mostly shooting large format these days which is a bit restrictive on the amount of shots I can take at one time. Anyway here are the photos:


The front of the remains






Looking back towards the front from 'inside'





The altar and wooden cross



​


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 6, 2010)

Ooh, that is really magical. I haven't seen anything about this place before and I'd love to visit.
Thanks for posting your pics, el gringo, and welcome to DP.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2010)

In one word -Beautiful


----------



## el gringo (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome 

I only found out about the place because of my brother-in-law, he'd found a book on curiosities in Dorset. I'd definitely recommend a visit, just make sure you take your walking boots!


----------

